# 135 points no job offers



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi everyone,my wife and 2 children 4 and 1 have just filled in EOI and got 135 points,but we have no job offers as yet,my wife is a nhs health professional,and i am a qualified gas eng,we have visited nz 3 times in the last 4 years and are smitten,is it worth applying with 135 points?thankyou...ps great forum...


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

philconnell said:


> hi everyone,my wife and 2 children 4 and 1 have just filled in EOI and got 135 points,but we have no job offers as yet,my wife is a nhs health professional,and i am a qualified gas eng,we have visited nz 3 times in the last 4 years and are smitten,is it worth applying with 135 points?thankyou...ps great forum...


Hi,

I must confess I do not understand the EOI & points process at all. As an Australian I just waved my passport & walked in.

I am sure others will give you their opinion/advice but I would imagine that your wife would have no trouble & I think the same in your case.

So many others have posted that they either submitted their CV to various companies & were contacted by phone for interviews or just came for a recce trip & received job offers on the spot.
I think it all depends if you are the kind of person that takes the initiative & I can personally state that employers are always impressed by this approach.

Yes I agree it is a great forum & thanks to people like yourself who contribute questions & then go on to help others with your knowledge it just gets better.

Good luck

Anski


----------



## mamoun1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

in the selection of May 4th, 115 points with no job offers but with skills/qualification in LTSSL were selected, so if you are sure you are claiming these 135 points just go ahead and apply.


----------



## KeepDiscovering (Jan 10, 2009)

anski said:


> Hi,
> 
> So many others have posted that they either submitted their CV to various companies & were contacted by phone for interviews or just came for a recce trip & received job offers on the spot.
> I think it all depends if you are the kind of person that takes the initiative & I can personally state that employers are always impressed by this approach.


Would like to offer another perspective so that people won't become 'over-optimistic'. While I believe some people can secure a job in NZ while they are offshore or just visiting, I will say from my experience that it takes some hard-work and patience as well as initiative.

I have been visiting NZ every 2 or 3 months and I keep applying for openings in my profession (I'm a work permit holder) with the hope that if any potential employer is interested then I can physically be there to meet them in person. 

I am pretty proactive on job-hunting. I ask for some of my partner's friends, who are business owners and company executives, to look at my CV and fine-tune it 'the NZ way'. Also, every time before I travel to NZ, I contact all recruitment agents I have sent applications so that they know I can attend for any selection meeting if needed. 

However, I am still yet to secure at least an interview. Why lack of interview? Some advise it is because they prefer someone physically there to start the work, others advise they want to someone with immediate availability, etc. (some reasons I may never know). 

I'm a professional myself with skillsets listed as one of the 'shortage' areas.

I'm not complaining, by contrast, I'm giving my advice that, work very hard, be aware it's tough and be patient. NZ is not definiely not buoyant in job market compared to where I grow up (HK) and am living (Middle East).

Last but not least, I am very doubtful if someone can make a decision to offer you a job with just a telephone interview. If you are the one given the offer in that way, will you really take it without any hesitation? Are you sure it is the right person you have talked to?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

KeepDiscovering said:


> Would like to offer another perspective so that people won't become 'over-optimistic'. While I believe some people can secure a job in NZ while they are offshore or just visiting, I will say from my experience that it takes some hard-work and patience as well as initiative.
> 
> I have been visiting NZ every 2 or 3 months and I keep applying for openings in my profession (I'm a work permit holder) with the hope that if any potential employer is interested then I can physically be there to meet them in person.
> 
> ...



I think each case depends on the individual situation. Some have posted it has been a fairly easy, fast & straight forward situation.

A lot would depend on the desperation of the company to find the right applicant & obviously in the first place companies would to prefer people living in NZ, but if they cannot find a suitable employee then they would look at people living overseas providing they had qualifications recognised in NZ & the experience to suit.
The fact that an applicant is not resident in NZ & available for an immediate start would deter some employers because of perhaps being let down in the past by applicants that changed their minds about relocating to NZ after having positions held open for them.

Anski


----------

